# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  من تا الان هیچینخوندم ولی صفره صفر هم نیستم

## احسان شیرون

سلام
امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
من تا الان هیچینخوندم ولی صفره صفر هم نیستم 
میخوام ببینم دروس اختصاصی رو از الان چجور بخونم ک برسم تمام کنم و خوب دوره کنم
درصده زیادی نمیخوام در حد پرستاری دولتی 
ممنون میشم وقت بزارید جواب بدید
یه دنیا مرسی

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام
> امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
> من تا الان هیچینخوندم ولی صفره صفر هم نیستم 
> میخوام ببینم دروس اختصاصی رو از الان چجور بخونم ک برسم تمام کنم و خوب دوره کنم
> درصده زیادی نمیخوام در حد پرستاری دولتی 
> ممنون میشم وقت بزارید جواب بدید
> یه دنیا مرسی


برنامه ریزی کنکور برای شروع از الان و سطح پایین #نظام_قدیم

----------


## ifmvi

*مطلب آموزشی(چه بخش هایی را به صورت گزینشی از صفر مطالعه بکنم رتبه زیر هزار میشوم؟)*

----------


## life is secret

خداگوید : تو ای خورشید زیبایم

تو ای والاترین مهمان دنیایم

بدان آغوش من باز است..

شروع کن

یک قدم باتو

تمام گام های مانده اش با من...


آفرین به این تصمیم درسته خیلیا خیلی وقته خیلی خوب شروع کردن ولی یادت باشه خیلیام خیلی وقته اهدافشونو فراموش کردن که تعدادشونم کم نیست اصطلاحا میگن سیاهی لشکرن...!!
از تجربیات افرادی که شبیه شما بودن واز بهمن شروع کردن وحتی موفق هم شدن که عموما تو مجله های قلمچی مصاحبه هاشون هست هم غافل نشو...سطح توقعتو از درصدهات اتفاقا بالاتر از پرستاری بدون تا پرستاری قبول شی به امید خدا....


موفقیت تکرار لجوجانه ی کارهای ساده است...

----------


## hamed_habibi

یه فیلم دیدم دوتا زندانی رسیدن به موقعیت فرار تصمیم داشتن فرار کنن اما بالای برجک زندان بودن و پایینشون اب دریا بود تو یه ارتفاع زیاد نسبت ب زمین بالا برجک زندان یکیشون به اون یکی گفت باید بپریم؟دوستش گفت مگه چاره ایی جز این هست؟مگه راهی جز پریدن هست...شماهم راهی جز خوندن نداری اگر بخونی میتونی موفق شی اگر نخونی عمرا موفق شی

----------


## iamAmir

ببین صفر بودن رو نمیدونم
اما اگه صفر نیستی و بیشتر درس ها رو دیدی ولی کم تسلطی، برو جلو با قدرت.
منم کم تسلطم اما خوندم با ساعت مطالعه کم.

از الان شروع کن؛ اگه ازمون میری با برنامه ازمونت سینک شو.
با فاصله یه ازمون یا ۲ ازمون میرسی به برنامه
اما بخون

من همیشه کلا هقب بودم به خلطر تنبلی
این ازمون با این که کم خوندم فقط فیزیک هام مونده.
ایشالا ساعتمو درست کنم واسع ازمونای بعد سینک میشم.

بالاخره یه جایی باید استارت زد نه؟
استارتت الان باشه.
بشکاف برو جلو!

----------


## V_buqs

> یه فیلم دیدم دوتا زندانی رسیدن به موقعیت فرار تصمیم داشتن فرار کنن اما بالای برجک زندان بودن و پایینشون اب دریا بود تو یه ارتفاع زیاد نسبت ب زمین بالا برجک زندان یکیشون به اون یکی گفت باید بپریم؟دوستش گفت مگه چاره ایی جز این هست؟مگه راهی جز پریدن هست...شماهم راهی جز خوندن نداری اگر بخونی میتونی موفق شی اگر نخونی عمرا موفق شی


فیلمه باید جالب باشه اسمش چیه؟  :Yahoo (4): 
من عاشق فیلم هاییم که توش میخان از یه جایی فرار کنن  :Yahoo (4): 
البته یه کاری میتونستن بکنن جای پریدن یکی که قدرت بدنی بالاتری داشت دست اون یکیو میگرفت اونم آروم میرفت پایین بعد قلاب میگرفت اون یکی هم میومد پایین و الفرار


به غیر از خوندنم راه هست اینه که اگه سوالاش پخش شد بخری  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## high.target

_همین ک تصمیم به خوندن گرفتی خیلی خیلی خوبه
ی جوری بخون ک بعد کنکور شرمنده خودت نباشی
مطمئن هم باش میتونی بخونی
فقط باید شروع کنی برو جلو 
_

----------


## rashinmobasheri

زیست و شیمی 60 بخونید.

ادبیات زبان فارسی رو حذف کنید.

عربی رو ترجمه بخونید.

دین  و زندگی کامل 

زبان لغت 

ریاضی 30 درصد گلچین کنید .
فیزیک هم 20 درصد مباحث آسان مثل نورهندسی 


مطمئن باشین پرستاری راحت قبولین .

----------


## V_buqs

> زیست و شیمی 60 بخونید.
> 
> ادبیات زبان فارسی رو حذف کنید.
> 
> عربی رو ترجمه بخونید.
> 
> دین  و زندگی کامل 
> 
> زبان لغت 
> ...


بنظرم ادبیات املا رو هم کار کنن خوبه شاید بشه یه چند درصدی هم از ادبیات گرفت (البته اینی که شما گفتی رو من کار میکنم + همین ادبیاتی که گفتم  :Yahoo (4):  )

----------


## Miss.Sad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط احسان شیرون


سلام
امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
من تا الان هیچینخوندم ولی صفره صفر هم نیستم 
میخوام ببینم دروس اختصاصی رو از الان چجور بخونم ک برسم تمام کنم و خوب دوره کنم
درصده زیادی نمیخوام در حد پرستاری دولتی 
ممنون میشم وقت بزارید جواب بدید
یه دنیا مرسی



سلام

خب حالا که هدفتون مشخصه ؛ پرستاری دولتی ، پس کار راحته 

نمونه کارنامه های داوطلبین کنکور 97 رو ببینید تا دستتون بیاد برای هر درس تو چه بازه ای درصد لازمه 

بعد برحسب تواناییتون درسا رو سِوا کنید و برنامه ریزی کنید 

مثلاً اگه برای زیست درصد 40 / 50 میخواد ژنتیک و گیاهی رو حذف کنید و مابقیش رو خووووب بخونید و با تست ببندین

برای ریاضی و فیزیک مباحث راحت ولی زود بازده و درصد آور رو بخونید

عمومی ها هم که اگه روزی 3/4 ساعت وقت بذارید حداقل 60 درصدش رو میتونید بخونید و همون درصد رو کسب کنید

برای اختصاصیا حتما حذفی داشته باشید ؛ میشه تا بالای 50 هم کشید بالا راحت 
_

----------


## احسان شیرون

> _
> 
> سلام
> 
> خب حالا که هدفتون مشخصه ؛ پرستاری دولتی ، پس کار راحته 
> 
> نمونه کارنامه های داوطلبین کنکور 97 رو ببینید تا دستتون بیاد برای هر درس تو چه بازه ای درصد لازمه 
> 
> بعد برحسب تواناییتون درسا رو سِوا کنید و برنامه ریزی کنید 
> ...


خیلی ممنون دوست عزیز خیلی حرفاتون خوب بود بدردم خورد امیدوارم موفق باشید

----------


## احسان شیرون

> زیست و شیمی 60 بخونید.
> 
> ادبیات زبان فارسی رو حذف کنید.
> 
> عربی رو ترجمه بخونید.
> 
> دین  و زندگی کامل 
> 
> زبان لغت 
> ...


ممنونم بابت نظرتون 
موفق باشید

----------


## احسان شیرون

> _همین ک تصمیم به خوندن گرفتی خیلی خیلی خوبه
> ی جوری بخون ک بعد کنکور شرمنده خودت نباشی
> مطمئن هم باش میتونی بخونی
> فقط باید شروع کنی برو جلو 
> _


چشم حتما
ممنونم بابت نظرتون 
موفق باشید

----------


## احسان شیرون

> برنامه ریزی کنکور برای شروع از الان و سطح پایین #نظام_قدیم


مرسی

----------


## احسان شیرون

> *مطلب آموزشی(چه بخش هایی را به صورت گزینشی از صفر مطالعه بکنم رتبه زیر هزار میشوم؟)*


خیلی ممنون

----------


## احسان شیرون

> خداگوید : تو ای خورشید زیبایم
> 
> تو ای والاترین مهمان دنیایم
> 
> بدان آغوش من باز است..
> 
> شروع کن
> 
> یک قدم باتو
> ...


واقعا ممنون
لطف کردید وقت گذاشتید
موفق باشی دوست عزیز

----------


## احسان شیرون

> یه فیلم دیدم دوتا زندانی رسیدن به موقعیت فرار تصمیم داشتن فرار کنن اما بالای برجک زندان بودن و پایینشون اب دریا بود تو یه ارتفاع زیاد نسبت ب زمین بالا برجک زندان یکیشون به اون یکی گفت باید بپریم؟دوستش گفت مگه چاره ایی جز این هست؟مگه راهی جز پریدن هست...شماهم راهی جز خوندن نداری اگر بخونی میتونی موفق شی اگر نخونی عمرا موفق شی


مرسی بابت نظر
موفق باشید شماهم

----------


## احسان شیرون

> ببین صفر بودن رو نمیدونم
> اما اگه صفر نیستی و بیشتر درس ها رو دیدی ولی کم تسلطی، برو جلو با قدرت.
> منم کم تسلطم اما خوندم با ساعت مطالعه کم.
> 
> از الان شروع کن؛ اگه ازمون میری با برنامه ازمونت سینک شو.
> با فاصله یه ازمون یا ۲ ازمون میرسی به برنامه
> اما بخون
> 
> من همیشه کلا هقب بودم به خلطر تنبلی
> ...


درسته حرفاتون
خیلی ممنونم بابت وقتی ک گذاشتید
موفق باشی

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط rashinmobasheri


زیست و شیمی 60 بخونید.

ادبیات زبان فارسی رو حذف کنید.

عربی رو ترجمه بخونید.

دین  و زندگی کامل 

زبان لغت 

ریاضی 30 درصد گلچین کنید .
فیزیک هم 20 درصد مباحث آسان مثل نورهندسی 


مطمئن باشین پرستاری راحت قبولین .


سلام.
نمیخواستم نظر بذارم ،اما خب گفتم شاید استارتر حرفتون رو باور کنه!
دوست عزیز این مباحثی که شما گفتی خیلی کمه!
زیست ۶۰درصد بخونه،۳۰هم نمیتونه بزنه.
ریاضی ۳۰درصد بخونه کلا؟
عربی فقط ترجمه ؟
میدونید ۱۵۱هزار نفر عربی رو بالای ۳۰زدن؟
یعنی اگه همه تست های ترجمه هم بزنه رتبش تو عربی اینه!
تازه ۸۴هزار نفر هم بین ۲۰تا ۳۰....
فیزیک ۲۰درصد بخونه آخه؟
۵ماه مونده هاااا.....
نمیدونم چی بگم دیگه!*

----------


## morteza.ka

بنظرم یکم بیشتر از درصدی که کفایت میکنه بخون چون تضمینی نیس اون مثلا سی درصدی که میخونیو صد درصدشو جواب بدی

----------


## Elahe_

> *
> 
> سلام.
> نمیخواستم نظر بذارم ،اما خب گفتم شاید استارتر حرفتون رو باور کنه!
> دوست عزیز این مباحثی که شما گفتی خیلی کمه!
> زیست ۶۰درصد بخونه،۳۰هم نمیتونه بزنه.
> ریاضی ۳۰درصد بخونه کلا؟
> عربی فقط ترجمه ؟
> میدونید ۱۵۱هزار نفر عربی رو بالای ۳۰زدن؟
> ...


توجه كنيد ايشون هدفشون پرستاريه نه سه رشته تاپ و  اين درصدا براي پرستاري كاملا كافيه !
من امسال درصدام تقريبا همينا بود تازه زيست كمتر بود پرستاري اوردم

----------


## نگارخانم

> سلام
> امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
> من تا الان هیچینخوندم ولی صفره صفر هم نیستم 
> میخوام ببینم دروس اختصاصی رو از الان چجور بخونم ک برسم تمام کنم و خوب دوره کنم
> درصده زیادی نمیخوام در حد پرستاری دولتی 
> ممنون میشم وقت بزارید جواب بدید
> یه دنیا مرسی


سلام دوست عزیز
پیش یه آدم کار بلد برنامه ریزی کن بخون توکلت بخدا ولی یادت باشه رقبات از تابستون دارن بکوب میخونن
پس با تمام قوا پیش برو

----------


## احسان شیرون

> اگه پرستاری روزانه خواسته باشی و دانشگاهش هم برات مهم باشه که مثلا شهید بهشتی و اینا باشه بابد مینگین عمومی ها65به بالا و اختصاصی ها 55به بالا باشه
> عمومی هاتو قعطا میتونی تا 70 برسونی .ازشون هیچی و حذف نکن.قرابت و تست لغت زبان که شروع کن از امشب هرشب کاار کن حتما شبی 20تا تست واسه هرکدوم.هفته ای هم سه تا متن عربی کار کن که بیشتر هم کار کردی بهتره
> برای اختصاصی هاتم مبحث انتخاب کن.مثلا واسه ریاضی اگه امار و ماتریس و قدرمطلق و جزصیح لگاریتم تابع معادله و نامعادله مثلثات حد پیوستگی و مجانب مشتق و انتگرال احتمال بخونی میتونی 50بزنی.من پارسال همینارو خوندم تونستم  54بزنم.به نظرم ریاضی خط ویژه خوبه کار کنی و ابی کانون
> البته من هندسه مختصاتی رو هم خوندم ولی تو کنکور اصلا نتونستم بزنم دنباله رو هم کلا نمیتونستم بفهمم و نخوندم ولی خب تو برات راحته اونم بخونم
> .شیمی هم دوم و حتما بخون با تعادل و سنتیک ترمو .که اگه استو رو هم نخونی میتونی 45 بزنی ولی اگه استو رو بخونی بیشتر دراخر که اینارو خوندی بعد محلول هارو هم حتما کار کن
> ولی مثلا ازاد دیدم که با 11هزار هم پرستاری گرفته که خب درصدای بالایی نمیخواد میتونی درصدارو تو سایت کانون نگاه کنی
> موفق باشی


واقعا مننونم از راهنمایی و وقتی ک گذاشتید خیلی کمک کننده و جامع بود حتما استفاده میکنم مرسی دوست عزیز موفق باشید

----------


## احسان شیرون

> سلام دوست عزیز
> پیش یه آدم کار بلد برنامه ریزی کن بخون توکلت بخدا ولی یادت باشه رقبات از تابستون دارن بکوب میخونن
> پس با تمام قوا پیش برو


چشم حتما
مرسی از نظزتون
جبرانش میکنم
موفق باشید

----------


## احسان شیرون

> *
> 
> سلام.
> نمیخواستم نظر بذارم ،اما خب گفتم شاید استارتر حرفتون رو باور کنه!
> دوست عزیز این مباحثی که شما گفتی خیلی کمه!
> زیست ۶۰درصد بخونه،۳۰هم نمیتونه بزنه.
> ریاضی ۳۰درصد بخونه کلا؟
> عربی فقط ترجمه ؟
> میدونید ۱۵۱هزار نفر عربی رو بالای ۳۰زدن؟
> ...


ممنون دوست عزیز درصد ها و کارنامه هارو دیدم ی فکری بحالشون کردم 
سوالم کلا یچیز دیگه بود تو زدن اپیک دوستان اشتباه متوجه شدن و جواب دادن

----------


## احسان شیرون

> بنظرم یکم بیشتر از درصدی که کفایت میکنه بخون چون تضمینی نیس اون مثلا سی درصدی که میخونیو صد درصدشو جواب بدی


حتما
موفق باشید دوست عزیز

----------


## احسان شیرون

> *
> 
> سلام.
> نمیخواستم نظر بذارم ،اما خب گفتم شاید استارتر حرفتون رو باور کنه!
> دوست عزیز این مباحثی که شما گفتی خیلی کمه!
> زیست ۶۰درصد بخونه،۳۰هم نمیتونه بزنه.
> ریاضی ۳۰درصد بخونه کلا؟
> عربی فقط ترجمه ؟
> میدونید ۱۵۱هزار نفر عربی رو بالای ۳۰زدن؟
> ...


مرسی بابت نظرتون موفق باشید دوست عزیز

----------

